# Two football teams go bankrupt, face expulsion from league



## CWCissey (Aug 27, 2019)

Bury takeover: C&N Sporting Risk 'unable to proceed' with bid for League One club
					

The company which was hoping to buy Bury Football Club, C&N Sporting Risk, says it is "unable to proceed" with the takeover.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> Bury are facing expulsion from the English Football League after the company attempting to buy the club, C&N Sporting Risk, said it was unable to proceed with its takeover.
> 
> The Shakers had been given until 17:00 BST on Tuesday to complete the deal.
> 
> ...











						Bolton Wanderers face anxious wait after EFL deadline passes
					

Fans of Bolton Wanderers face an anxious wait after Tuesday's 17:00 BST deadline for a takeover to be completed passes.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> Bolton Wanderers fans face an anxious wait after Tuesday's 17:00 BST deadline to finalise a takeover passed.
> 
> The League One club, in administration since May, have said "discussions are ongoing with all parties" and that a further statement would be issued "later on Tuesday".
> 
> ...



Two teams, in relative proximity to each other are facing a fun time as they're getting liquidated. Both are among the first professional football teams in the UK too.

Inb4 Spastics whinge about 'muh not real football' and talk about Rugby with armour and more beer ads.

EDIT: Bury's been kicked out!









						Bury expelled by English Football League after takeover collapses
					

Bury are expelled by the English Football League after a takeover bid from C&N Sporting Risk collapsed.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 27, 2019)

Rip Bury, shocked things got so bad for Bolton, they've been a credible club for decades now (while Bury really weren't.)


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 27, 2019)

Lou Wrong said:


> Rip Bury, shocked things got so bad for Bolton, they've been a credible club for decades now (while Bury really weren't.)



Bury have won two FA Cups so they must have had some skill at some point.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 27, 2019)

Cinderella runs and the big clubs not fielding their A teams. I mean I love the concept of the FA Cup and all but how often does it have to be won by a non-EPL side for people to realize that the EPL teams are too focused on their league and European prospects to dedicate time to it.


----------



## Draza (Aug 27, 2019)

RIP both clubs being ruined by awful boards and owners.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Aug 27, 2019)

Its a minor miracle that Blackpool didnt enter liquidation during the Oyston era. Top flight football is a money pit as they desperately try to scramble to the Premier League where the big money is.


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 28, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> RIP both clubs being ruined by awful boards and owners.



Well, Bolton still has 14 days to fuck up deals.


----------



## JP's_Canadian_Cider (Aug 28, 2019)

Lou Wrong said:


> Cinderella runs and the big clubs not fielding their A teams. I mean I love the concept of the FA Cup and all but how often does it have to be won by a non-EPL side for people to realize that the EPL teams are too focused on their league and European prospects to dedicate time to it.


Well, it isn't the mickey mouse-trophy. The big clubs actually do care about the FA Cup, but they want to have it both ways. Fielding rotational squads and win comfortably. In the end, you will face their first 11. It is such an impressive feat and so fun when smaller teams punch over their weight class.


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 26, 2019)

Bury ain't coming back.









						Bury will not be readmitted into League Two next season after meeting of member clubs
					

A proposal for Bury to be readmitted to League Two next season is rejected by EFL clubs at a meeting on Thursday.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

